# Glove question.



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

May I suggest Swany? I switched from a pair of Gore Tex Burtons to the Swany X-Cell 2 glove. Super warm and really well made. I love them.

Collection - Swany Gloves


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

i have burton gore tex and like them, but am looking into hestra army leather gore tex for this season...


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

jpb3 said:


> May I suggest Swany? I switched from a pair of Gore Tex Burtons to the Swany X-Cell 2 glove. Super warm and really well made. I love them.
> 
> Collection - Swany Gloves


Can't find Swany on discounts. Don't want to pay all the sum  But there's lots of Burton and Dakines and all the others. =) 



garavac said:


> i have burton gore tex and like them, but am looking into hestra army leather gore tex for this season...


mmm... like what i see.. definately good one. I'd check my size tomorrow. and look if i can get one for less =))

Any other ideas?


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

if you find hestra cheap somewhere, let me know...ill get them too


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fuck snowboarding gloves for conditions like that... you can find some AKs that would work, but for the same $ or less a glove from a legit mountaineering company will last way longer than the shit burton makes.


look for stuff from Marmot, Mountain Hardwear, Arc'Teryx, etc.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I stick with mountaineering brands for gloves.

In fact, when conditions are bad, I'm head to toe in mountaineering gear. It's just made better.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> fuck snowboarding gloves for conditions like that... you can find some AKs that would work, but for the same $ or less a glove from a legit mountaineering company will last way longer than the shit burton makes.
> look for stuff from Marmot, Mountain Hardwear, Arc'Teryx, etc.


I'd loof for them too. thanks.



linvillegorge said:


> Yep, I stick with mountaineering brands for gloves.
> 
> In fact, when conditions are bad, I'm head to toe in mountaineering gear. It's just made better.


Well, hestra looks very attractive for me. That's especially what i was searching for. I mean durability, leather, good design, gore-tex inside. If there's any other brand like Hestra. i mean made from leather with gore tex inside. 
As i see, some discounts are still avaiable on hestra, but on marmot, or mountain hardwear. I bet $150 hestra gloves for $100 would be better then $100 marmot gloves, wouldn't they? 
BTW, sorry for my poor english. it's not my native.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Question is solved. Bought Hestra Army Leather Gore*Tex Short. Wanna snow to give 'em a try.


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

iwant the long version...where did you get them from, and how much?
tnx


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

garavac said:


> iwant the long version...where did you get them from, and how much?
> tnx


Ebay.

Here's one 2010 Hestra Army Leather Patrol Ski Glove XL Size 10

I got mine for $94+$10 for shipping. I thnk it's a nice deal, they were $160+shipping.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hestra makes quality gloves. You should be happy with them. I really like the ones I have been able to pick up. Though with the temps you are talking about riding in, I'd recommend getting some mitts or split finger gloves as back up. I rarely ride in mittens, but I've got a heavy duty pair that I bust out on those days that are well below zero.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Hunting gloves:laugh:
> 
> Ive been using these things for years. I figure if it can keep my deer hunting buddies hands from freezing they should keep the hands of a low life ugly snowboarder from freezing.
> 
> ...


Well, my old gloves lasted for three years. I ride in a similar condition to yours. Lots of trees and cold. Hestra definately looks better then mine. I got 2 pairs of liners from older gloves, but i'd get better one if i'd found hestra cold for me.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> I think realistically mittens seem to be warmer than gloves cause your fingers touching do create a body heat type thing...


My Swany mitts are definitely warmer than my Swany gloves and they are the exact same style besides the mitten and glove difference. I don't mind not having complete dexterity in my fingers while riding although I know some do. I enjoy being warm so on the extremely cold days I break out the mitts


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i pretty much just ride with leathers now, and save the Gore-tex gloves for BC/mounaineering stuff

marmot work gloves are about the most bomber things i've seen


leather.... it worked for shackleton.


----------



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Hunting gloves:laugh:
> 
> Ive been using these things for years. I figure if it can keep my deer hunting buddies hands from freezing they should keep the hands of a low life ugly snowboarder from freezing.
> 
> ...


hey what gloves are those? the bright orange ones, and where can i buy them )


----------



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

are they at least waterproof?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just keep in mind you are getting advice from a guy who uses candle wax to wax his board with...


----------

